# Peroneus Brevis Enthesopathy



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

Thru my own actions for not stretching enough and a deeply bruised Perineous Brevis beneath my gastro on my right calf. I did not pay attention to it and now have severe tendinitis at the 5th meta head where the tendon attaches. I have partial torn the tendon at this point and am now only riding anything that is flat and I can spin +90 RPM's.

Turns out that my nice Northwave MTB shoes are also too small for me and am hoping that others might be able to offer up opinions of some MTB shoes. I wear 12.5 - 13 (46-47) depending on the manufacturer. I have a failure narrow foot profile with high arches. Any input or suggestions would be appreciated before I spent $$$.

The doc is hoping that thru continued mild-moderate exercise, Vit I (ibuprofen) and massage, I'll be back to normal in 6-8 weeks.

I do have a pair of SIDI Genius 5 in size 47 that fit pretty good. I wouldn't mind getting a pair of the Dominator but they are pretty expensive. I found the Genius at REI sale for $70 several years ago.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Nostromo (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm similar size to you 46-47 and Narrow feet, I have some laced Lake shoes I bought, size 46.5 on a punt over the Internet, man those shoes fit good, by contrast I bought some Exustar shoes size 46, they are a little tighter length wise and looser around like most shoes I buy. I think Lake shoes are typcally narrow fit.


----------



## Rower_CPU (May 7, 2004)

Ouch - I feel your pain! I had some light achilles tendonitis going around that same place, but broken arms slowed me down enough to heal up. Try out yoga once you're cleared to do more stretching - downward dog might do the trick!


----------



## duke walker (Apr 10, 2005)

*if that is the right diagnosis*

i wouldnt be flexing or extending my ankle much until there is no pain. at the very least use a platform pedal so you dont pull up. and it probably had nothing to do with not stretching


----------



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

I am minimizing any efforts that involve flexing and am able to keep a high cadence going. Plus I just slow my speed down and not expect much.

I did end up getting a new pair of Sidi's on sale in a size 48. I'm more on the 47 size for normal footwear. It is interesting though, the shoes almost feel loose but just barely, but after I put in 30-40 minutes of riding the foot fits perfect.

Duke, you question the diagnosis, which is great. Do you ahve any other suggestions as to what it may be? I'm always looking for other opinions.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## duke walker (Apr 10, 2005)

*actually i didnt mean to question the diagnosis here*

its just that when you read forums the diagnosis may not be correct so the advice may not be correct. unfortunately for me i have injured this general area several times running usually because i have not been paying attention to what i was doing. i have avoided running and biking afterwards to allow it to heal as quickly as possible. otherwise the pain can go on for a lot longer if you continue to stress it.


----------



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

Well, I gave it some rest and tried a light hike up Mt. Si (3000 ft in 4 miles). I made it two miles up and stopped and turned around and slowly walked out. Foot is pretty painful and heading back to the doc on Monday. 

Good news is I am able to ride my bikes by keeping it simple.

Duke, have you done any shots or other treatments?

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## duke walker (Apr 10, 2005)

*actually i had to use a walker for 2 weeks*

and after i could walk i did not stress it at all until the pain was gone. but you could see by the bruising that the insertions had ripped. i have had injections for mortons neuroma and plantar fasciitis and they cured both.


----------

